# [H][Frostwolf] BRUTAL DELUXE rekrutiert



## Brut_Turop (13. Oktober 2014)

*TEAM - World of Warcraft*

BRUTAL DELUXE [BRUT] ist eine Gaming Community, die 1999 gegründet wurde, und sehr erfolgreich in diversen Spielen unterwegs war und bis jetzt ist.
Aufgrund unserer langen Clan Historie können wir auf einen breiten eSport- und MMO-Erfahrungsschatz zurückgreifen.
Heute möchten wir vor allem erfahrenere Spieler ansprechen, die zwar ambitioniert sind, aber keine Lust auf eine reine Powergaming-Gilde haben.
Umgängliche Spieler, egal ob Powergamer oder Gelegenheitsspieler, sind uns aber immer willkommen.

Mit Warlords of Draenor werden wir erneut in das WoW-Universum aufbrechen und ein weiteres Kapitel in dieser Historie aufschlagen.
Das gemeinsame Erleben der Spielinhalte und das Erreichen der gesetzten Ziele hat oberste Priorität.
BRUTAL DELUXE hat in WoW:Warlords of Draenor grundsätzlich vor erfolgreich und zielorientiert Instanzen und Raids auf heroisch oder höhrer zu bestreiten und zusätzlich das ein oder andere Arena-Team aufstellen, wozu wir Gleichgesinnte suchen.
Man findet uns auf dem Server Frostwolf auf der Seite der Horde.

*Was wir bieten:*
- Homepage und gut strukturiertes Forum
- eigenen TS-Server und IRC-Channel
- Möglichkeit der Übernahme eines Offiziersposten
- eine reife und nette Community
- keine Mindest-Onlinezeit
- organisiertes Teamplay

*Was wir erwarten:*
- Aktivität beim Aufbau und Stärkung des Clans!
- eine Bewerbung/Vorstellung in unserem Forum nach unserem Bewerberleitfaden den ihr hier findet:http://web424.we20c.netcup.net/brut/viewtopic.php?t=5
- Forenpräsenz, um sich auf dem Laufenden zu halten und bei Diskussionen teilzunehmen
- aktive Beteiligung an der Gildencommunity im TS und Ingame Chat
- Abmeldung bei längerer Abwesenheit im Abmeldethread
- Alter ab 18 Jahre

*Ziele:*
- Aufbau guter interner Strukturen (Orga Staff/Teams)
- angemessene Mitgliederzahl erreichen, um einen eigenen stabilen FlexRaid zu stellen (15-20) und später evtl. 25 Mythic.
- eigenen Info-Bereich aufbauen, um alle wichtigen GameInfos und Guides zu sammeln
- Gruppen bilden für heroische Instanzen und einen normal/heroisch FlexRaid (falls machbar später Mythic)
- Gruppen bilden für Fun-Arenateams

Solltest Du Dich angesprochen fühlen, würden wir uns freuen Dich bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.

*www.brutaldeluxe.de*


----------



## Nemes1s (28. Oktober 2014)

Die Release von WoD rückt immer näher und damit auch der 15. Geburstag von BRUTAL DELUXE.

Schaut hier 

http://web424.we20c.netcup.net/brut/viewtopic.php?t=2602


----------



## Nemes1s (7. November 2014)

Bald ist es soweit und wir suchen immer noch gute Leute.


----------



## Nemes1s (13. November 2014)

Unsere Gaming Community wird heute 15 Jahre alt!
Das ist ein Stück, was nicht viele geschafft haben.
Wer uns joinen möchte, sollte jetzt nicht länger Zögern.
Unser Come Back in WoW steht auf guten Beinen und wir möchten die letzten Plätze für unseren professionell aber familären Raid an gute und freundliche Leute vergeben!
(Krieger und Priester Raidplätze schon voll)

Wir würden uns sehr auf eure Bewerbung in unserem Forum freuen.

........wieso wartet Ihr noch? Join auf www.brutaldeluxe.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

